# Users, not collectors...what handheld flashlights do you use for what?



## dmattaponi (Feb 11, 2016)

I know this is a pretty advanced flashlight forum, but I shared this on another forum, and thought it would make an interesting flashlight thread for the amateurs like myself who come here just to learn and figure out how to choose a decent flashlight (or are just realizing how useful having some kind of light beyond their cell phone can be a very good idea)...


Not a good picture, but a quick shot of my current AA users. I've placed all of my previously purchased CR123/CR2 led lights on reserve in vehicles, etc., and over recent months replaced them with these...


*Fenix E12* - Hangs on neck lanyard from shelf near bed. Gets used pretty much nightly for something or other.


*Fenix LD09* - Pocket edc light. Only sees occasional use, but I'm happy to know it's in my pocket should I need it while out and about.

Have a Fenix headband to covert either of these two into a headlamp.


The next three are all new to me, but here they are, and what I want to use them for...


*Thrunite TN4A CW* - This is the main house light for family use, and is kept in a central location between living room and dining room that can be grabbed quickly and easily from either room. Intended for power outages, nighttime dog walking, and any other thing that might come up during the evening and night.


*Thrunite TN4A NW* - Kept on nightstand for things that go bump in the night or power outages when something brighter or longer lasting than the E12 may be desireable.


*Thrunite TN4A HI* - I just got his one today, and am thinking of keeping it as a vehicle flashlight, or get home bag light, or for times when I'm afield and might want a more powerful or longer lasting light than my EDC LD09.


I wanted to make all the users simple AA lights, and currently they are all loaded with regular Eneloops even though the Eneloop Pros are recommended for the Thrunite lights. I don't want to collect flashlights. For a number of years I was content with covering all of the bases with a small pocket light, but more recently I wanted to upgrade to a dedicated house light since I hadn't had one since the days of the incandescent MAG lights. I wound-up with the 3 Thrunites more as a matter of trial and error because I wasn't sure if I would like the cool white or neutral white better, and then I wanted to compare the HI version to the regular versions. I need to stop surfing flashlight forums now, and use what I have. I feel like the ones I've settled on are all pretty good (although I must admit the new Zebralight SC5 has perked my interest a bit for an EDC pocket light). I'll be honest, I sometimes kinda miss the days of blissful ignorance, when I had a simple 4 D cell Mag light I carried in my truck, that served all of my needs (but then this new technology is just too much fun to ignore).








As always, I'd be more than interested in hearing how others address this topic. Fun to compare and contrast, and learn from others experiences.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2016)

Well I cannot speak for others, but as for this collector/hoarder, most of my lights are simple in nature with many having 2 settings...on and off...well 3...momentary on/off. 

There are numerous that over time I have 'retired' to shelf queen status as technology improved. 

In my home there are lights all over the place yet not one are in a display as it were but are at the ready if need be. I see them about the same as electrical outlets...placed where they would be most useful. 

In addition there are numerous work lights in places they would also come in handy or in the case of magnetic lights they are in a group on the refridgerator. 
Some lights do not have cells in them but they are nearby

Then there's a new in package collection that generally stay in a box or two for ideal storage conditions.


----------



## scs (Feb 11, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> I know this is a pretty advanced flashlight forum, but I shared this on another forum, and thought it would make an interesting flashlight thread for the amateurs like myself who come here just to learn and figure out how to choose a decent flashlight (or are just realizing how useful having some kind of light beyond their cell phone can be a very good idea)...
> 
> 
> Not a good picture, but a quick shot of my current AA users. I've placed all of my previously purchased CR123/CR2 led lights on reserve in vehicles, etc., and over recent months replaced them with these...
> ...



Welcome!
Hate to tell ya buddy, but that's how the addiction starts: looking for something you NEED. Soon, it becomes CONSTANTLY longing and looking for something you WANT!
I'm way more a user than a collector myself. I wish to find it or them, and then stop looking...for a while at least, until the next major and I mean major! (4x the output and/or 2x the runtime of the previous generation) improvements come along.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 11, 2016)

Good comments from the both of you...wish there was a "like" button I could click. LOL at the comment about how the addiction starts. No doubt you are right. I do the same thing. Stay away from the forums for a time, then think to myself, well I'll just take a glance. The next thing you know, I'm justifying my 3 Thrunite TN4A'


----------



## apete2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Minimag AA: 2x NiMH AA, Magnum Star II bulb, nickel plated
Everyday EDC light, move around apt building/basement, look under desks, look inside parts at work, find dropped items

Approximately 25 lumens for 3 hours

2D Mag: 2x 26650, MOP, 3853 L or Mag 6 cell bulb, HA body, nickel plated head/tail
Night/dusk walks in parks, move around factory when staying late and some departments have lights off, paint inspection

Approximately 300 lumens for 2 hours or 150 lumens for 4 hours

4D Mag: 6x SubC Nimh, SMO, 3854H, HA Black body, head, and tail
Visits to lake/pier, bump in the night, show off maximum throw, mountain biking (keep in cupholder mount in case path needs to be found)

Approximately 1000 lumens for 30 minutes

4C Mag: completely stock black, 4 cell magnum star bulb, 4x NIMH C
Loaner light, working on car or other dirty environments, toolbox light, hammer

Approximately 60 lumens for 4 hours

2C Mag: completely stock silver, 2 cell Magnum star or Dorcy LED, 2x alkaline or NIMH C
Power outage light, tailstand for low lighting at home

Approximately 25 lumens for 4 hours or 20 lumens for 20 hours (LED)

The 2D and the 2AA see the most use, followed by the 4C. The 4D is to show off and the 2C never leaves the house.

I have only one LED light - Minimag AAA. This is in my wife's purse as an EDC.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome aboard, looks like you have a nice start to a never ending hobby. As stated above, you are already to far into this to turn around now, I mean you bought all three versions of the TN4A just to see what they are like lol.

I'm more of a user than a collector. I have a couple of lights that I'm careful not to damage much just because they aren't made any more or are hard to find but they still get used. Here is my breakdown, by brand and model:

*FENIX:
---HL35, is my only headlamp and I use the heck out of it. Around the house, in school working on planes, working on vehicles, etc. Stays in my edc bag.
---E21, used to be my edc light until I got my D25A2, now it resides in my edc bag as a backup light or when I need a not frills dead reliable light.
---TK41, is my current thrower for longer distance lighting needs. It stays in the house unless traveling and then it goes with me. Doesn't get much use as I live in an apartment complex now.
---TK45, my go to all around light. Great runtimes, comfortable size to carry, good mix of flood and throw. 

*Eagletac
---D25A2, my favorite light and my main edc. Gets used for everything.

*Coast
---HP14, stays in my get home bag and only gets used once in a blue moon. OK light for what it is but it just doesn't tickle my fancy much

*Solarforce
---L2 with an XHP50 P60, is my secondary edc light. Rides in a Nite Ize belt holster. Its my convenient to carry flood light, 1800 lumens in a 6 inch light makes for a nice floody beam.

Still eye balling a Zebralight SC5 and SC600 MKiii as well as an Eagletac SX25L3 MT-G2 and MX30L4XC with Nichias. I'm also looking at the Olight M3XS-UT. I still want to get one good thrower and one good flood light.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks all, I'm enjoying reading how others address their lighting needs. Also thanks for the welcomes.



> Welcome aboard, looks like you have a nice start to a never ending hobby. As stated above, you are already to far into this to turn around now, I mean you bought all three versions of the TN4A just to see what they are like lol.



I'm weak...what can I say. I'm just glad there isn't a forth to choose from. Hoping they don't update anytime soon.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 11, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> I'm weak...what can I say. I'm just glad there isn't a forth to choose from. Hoping they don't update anytime soon.


Well there are other AA lights similar in size you could try.

Nitecore EA41, EA45S 

Fenix E41, LD41

Eagletac GX25A3, GX30A3D 

Jetbeam SR40 

Sunwayman D40A, F40A


----------



## tops2 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have 4 bigger lights and 2 keychain lights. The only ones I use are:

Olight S1: My daily EDC light. It gets used occasionally or just for fun when I'm out or at work. Otherwise, realistically it doesn't get used as often and when it does, its mostly for fun. Lately if my toddler wants to play with a light, I'll just turn on to moonlight mode and let him play with it (but supervising him).

Zebralight SC5w: My main light. I use this for everything, from looking for stuff, walks after work, or even taking out the trash at night (mostly an excuse to use the light). I use it indoors and out as well. Heck, I use it for my bathroom trips so I don't have to turn on the light (and fan). This light is just so versatile for my usage and the brightness is awesome, especially when it run on AA batteries. I love the ability to custom the 3 levels, the UI (basically 3 modes when cycling though modes) and the tint. If I could keep only one light, it would be this one.


I only have 1 other larger (18650) light, but too many modes to cycle through and I wish the mode spacing was different (the lower levels are too dark for general use, but the next higher level is too bright). I don't use my keychain lights much, but its mostly for backup purposes. Realistically, I'm only interested in getting one of the newer Zebralights then I'm pretty much done. But then that's what I say now...lol!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a rotating 50 light collection they all get used.

I use them for everything no matter how awkward using my ET MX25L2 Turbo Head to check the mailbox is. My 3rd Gen XML2 D Cell Mags get used for checking my property at night. My dozen-ish 1x18650 PD35 class of lights get used for everything within 30 feet. My 3 Armytek Pros get used for 40k+CD I love how bright they are and how well the modes are spaced.

I have 13 Eagtacs. I love the UI of them and especially the kit versions that I add extension tubes to. These are the lights I use when I know Im going to be outside awhile. My 3 TN4A's are simply 3 delicious flavors of awesome. They light up as wide as a D Mag, are bright as hell and dont get hot.

My 2 SR52's keep the wandering bums off my lawn from using my lawn as a bathroom at 1 in the morning.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> Good comments from the both of you...wish there was a "like" button I could click. LOL at the comment about how the addiction starts. No doubt you are right. I do the same thing. Stay away from the forums for a time, then think to myself, well I'll just take a glance. The next thing you know, I'm justifying my 3 Thrunite TN4A'



Pffft, wait until you receive your first Malkoff...HDS or P60 host...
That's when the disease, err uh I mean fun begins.

At apete2....those nickel plated lights sound intregue-ing. Is the AA mag noticably heavier?


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 11, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Welcome aboard, looks like you have a nice start to a never ending hobby. As stated above, you are already to far into this to turn around now, I mean you bought all three versions of the TN4A just to see what they are like lol.
> 
> I'm more of a user than a collector. I have a couple of lights that I'm careful not to damage much just because they aren't made any more or are hard to find but they still get used. Here is my breakdown, by brand and model:
> 
> ...





Tac Gunner said:


> Well there are other AA lights similar in size you could try.
> 
> Nitecore EA41, EA45S
> 
> ...




Yes, I've looked at youtube vids of the Nitecore and Fenix more than once.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 11, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I have a rotating 50 light collection they all get used.
> 
> I use them for everything no matter how awkward using my ET MX25L2 Turbo Head to check the mailbox is.



Sometimes a persons got to do what a persons got to do.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 11, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Pffft, wait until you receive your first Malkoff...HDS or P60 host...
> That's when the disease, err uh I mean fun begins.
> 
> At apete2....those nickel plated lights sound intregue-ing. Is the AA mag noticably heavier?



Not even going there...although I'll admit I was checking out the website recently ;-)


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2016)

^^ ahhh that's what they all say...

Eh, just kidding.
Nice idea for a thread...


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 12, 2016)

My most used light this Winter has been a 1937 Ever Ready 2D, model 2222 - running completely stock complete with zinc carbon batteries and 1930's bulb. I have quite a few other lights but each evening I need to walk down some quite hostile and dark alleyways - with no way to exit if there was danger. The street lights have stopped working so its in blackness. The old Ever Ready has a large silver reflector with a small fiery bulb that looks like a trapped spark or hot ember. As it looks so different I find that people are giving me a bit of respect and moving over - even a small gang hanging about fell silent. It has got comments from passers by and honestly I feel that it not only helps light my way but is keeping me safe too.


----------



## ven (Feb 12, 2016)

For me to keep simple i will list most used, all do get use, some with big gaps between........:laughing: 

cooyoo quantum ss- This is on my car keys, gets used frequently and ample output for key chain type uses.

Solarforce L2T/P1D-Used in work, some at home ,so daily use. Sometimes a few hours a day..........flexible with drop ins, mainly use triples or quads as small walls of light. More useful for me generally, close up work, flood without bounce back. Couple at home now have(from yesterday) a P60vn with xpl HI quad, and a nichia triple off Sean. 

Olight M20vn with a nichia 219, 1st vinh light from maybe 2013 and on my bed side since. Still looks like new, still used a few times a week.

Cooly- has a CQvn inside, and on my bed side ,always comes on in low and a pleasant 5000k tint. Find the switch too sensitive though.......no biggie as used to it now!

s2+ triple- edc in my coat, regular-ish use ,nice to have real low modes to full out 2800lm on tap from a light i dont really know is there.

Eagle eye x2- This is always down the side of the couch, its a warmer tint and used daily, usually at night as the house is not that well lit (no plans on changing that!) So simple UI with 2 groups, no disco group selected and at arms reach. Its a house beater light! 

Due to weather and family stuff, not had time to venture out much, when i do a variety of lights get took randomly. Throwers,flooders taken out for a bit of exploring..........


My lads, he tends to rotate so if we are having a bit of fun, he will tend to get a different one each time along with his fav TOOLvn and now P1 with an xpl-v3. He is sill fond of his "special gold torch" which is a skyway, this he always takes out when exploring.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> My most used light this Winter has been a 1937 Ever Ready 2D, model 2222 - running completely stock complete with zinc carbon batteries and 1930's bulb. I have quite a few other lights but each evening I need to walk down some quite hostile and dark alleyways - with no way to exit if there was danger. The street lights have stopped working so its in blackness. The old Ever Ready has a large silver reflector with a small fiery bulb that looks like a trapped spark or hot ember. As it looks so different I find that people are giving me a bit of respect and moving over - even a small gang hanging about fell silent. It has got comments from passers by and honestly I feel that it not only helps light my way but is keeping me safe too.



They probably think you're the ghost of Jack the Ripper or something.

Very cool story. I was getting visuals of punks spitting, cursing, breaking bottles and then growing quiet like the birds do when a hawk approaches..as you pass by...one even tips his hat saying "mate" all respectful like....


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 12, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> They probably think you're the ghost of Jack the Ripper or something.
> 
> Very cool story. I was getting visuals of punks spitting, cursing, breaking bottles and then growing quiet like the birds do when a hawk approaches..as you pass by...one even tips his hat saying "mate" all respectful like....



I think that if you follow a predictable path with what you do and how you do it, it makes it easy for people who perhaps don't have your best interests at heart to predict whether you will be an easy target. By confronting them with something they have never seen before they don't know what you are about at all - could be some official or anything. Same with my old 1980's Skoda car - other motorists are too busy wondering what it is about to cut me up!


----------



## Archangel72 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ok..


Fenix PD35 tac my edc goes almost everywhere I do.. sleeps on the night stand is in my pocket every where else ( I don't bring it in the shower ) This one goes hunting with me as I have green and red caps for it also.

Fenix PD40 one of 2 back ups for EDC sits mainly on the bookshelf next to the bed gets used when I want or need something floodier and or if I want to tag team something with the PD 35

Fenix E25EU the other back up for EDC sits on the bookshelf waiting for me to grab it.

Fenix TK75 Gets used when I go hunting or if I let the dog out I scan the perimeter looking for eyes looking back at me.

Coast HP550 sits on the shelf collecting dust

Coast HP7 is in my Maxpedition back up tool bag for work that goes everywhere my back pack goes

and a Defiant thats supposed to be indestructible sits on the kitchen table for the wife and mother in law to use when the dog goes out LOL


----------



## Alan801 (Feb 12, 2016)

I am currently using my Fenix PD40 at work to illuminate loft spaces. While my edc is an Eagletac D25LC2 SP-L V5 it's just the right size to slip into a pocket and in my backup pouch I have a Foursevens Preon 2 because you never know when you will need an extra flashlight.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> My most used light this Winter has been a 1937 Ever Ready 2D, model 2222 - running completely stock complete with zinc carbon batteries and 1930's bulb. I have quite a few other lights but each evening I need to walk down some quite hostile and dark alleyways - with no way to exit if there was danger. The street lights have stopped working so its in blackness. The old Ever Ready has a large silver reflector with a small fiery bulb that looks like a trapped spark or hot ember. As it looks so different I find that people are giving me a bit of respect and moving over - even a small gang hanging about fell silent. It has got comments from passers by and honestly I feel that it not only helps light my way but is keeping me safe too.





Minimoog said:


> I think that if you follow a predictable path with what you do and how you do it, it makes it easy for people who perhaps don't have your best interests at heart to predict whether you will be an easy target. By confronting them with something they have never seen before they don't know what you are about at all - could be some official or anything. Same with my old 1980's Skoda car - other motorists are too busy wondering what it is about to cut me up!


That is pretty neat and very true about taking the same path. My question though is what would they think if you came through there with a 16,000 lumen tk75vn with a couple of battery extenders on it?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2016)

^^ they may stop thinking it's the ghost of icabod crane and think "uh oh...it's God!!"


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 12, 2016)

MH20 is always in my front right pocket and gets used daily. Should I predict the need for needing a light with some range then TN4A HI.


----------



## MX421 (Feb 12, 2016)

A lot of what people do with their lights is covered in the "what did you use your flashlight today" thread, although i respect that this is intended to be more general. I started to type a reply to this one, but found it getting quite long. I find i use my flashlights for everything, even being too lazy to turn on a light switch. Reading those "what did you use your flashlight/headlamp for today" always gives more ideas as to how i can use them to save myself time or trouble.

I must admit that I've bought a bunch of lights over the past year. I'll further admit that the majority of them were bought for me and not as gifts. I've bought Fenix, Eagletac, Armytek, Convoy, some BLF lights and a few different P60 variants (Surefire, Malkoff, Solarforce, Lumens Factory, etc.). I have the simple lights (Surefire, MD2, and other P60 drop-in style lights) for quick action bedside lights. Thrower lights (Fenix TK75, Convoy C8, Armytek Barracuda/Predator/Viking) for night yard investigations. For all around light tasks, the most used for me now are my Zebralights with my Olights as a close second. I prefer the UI in those lights the best of the one i have at present. I alternate the other lights in quite a bit, but i keep going back to the Zebras. I don't even think they are ugly anymore  The Zebralights are at the top because all their products have the same UI so no having to remember what is different about any particular light. Thats just me though...


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 12, 2016)

> My most used light this Winter has been a 1937 Ever Ready 2D, model 2222 - running completely stock complete with zinc carbon batteries and 1930's bulb.



Very cool.

Thanks for sharing everyone. Interesting responses all around.


----------



## ewhenn (Feb 13, 2016)

Keep with me every day:
Fenix e01 or manker boney, depending on the keys I grab.
Thrunite t10s in pocket.

Keep in my hiking pack:
Fenix hl23
4 charged Fujitsu 2450 ma black LSD cells

Keep at home in a central flashlight location:
Convoy s2+ and s3
Nitecore mt10a
Fenix e12
12x 18650 cells charged to 3.95-4.0v
24 or so AA NiMH cells, mix of eneloop, fujitsu, and imedion

Gun case: 
Nitecore mt10a with 14500 imr cell loaded
8 charged eneloop


----------



## RickZ (Feb 13, 2016)

What a fabulous waist of money. 5 flashlights each costing more than free, some might wonder why. But it's cool. I only have one light for each real task. Having to jog and walk at night instead of day because of a changing schedule last year brought me into lights. I only own 4 decent lights ( a few recently slow ordered from China will add to it.) And each fit different bills.


dmattaponi said:


> I know this is a pretty advanced flashlight forum, but I shared this on another forum, and thought it would make an interesting flashlight thread for the amateurs like myself who come here just to learn and figure out how to choose a decent flashlight (or are just realizing how useful having some kind of light beyond their cell phone can be a very good idea)...
> 
> 
> Not a good picture, but a quick shot of my current AA users. I've placed all of my previously purchased CR123/CR2 led lights on reserve in vehicles, etc., and over recent months replaced them with these...
> ...


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 13, 2016)

> What a fabulous waist of money. 5 flashlights each costing more than free, some might wonder why. But it's cool. I only have one light for each real task.



I could see how someone might feel that way. In fact many of my associates would probably feel that way. Can't say that I blame them, but I have come to value having a good light handy at all times, and multiples make it easier to have one on me or near me as often as possible. With that said, I really do want to avoid having a collection of lights that see little to no use. About 15 years ago, I created a "Man Cave" in my basement because I was tired of having various collections, collecting dust in closets or locked away in safes. Those collections now decorate my Cave which see frequent enough use that I get much more enjoyment from these "collections". As soon as I figure out how to display a flashlight collection, maybe I'll change my mind about collecting flashlights:thinking:


----------



## ewhenn (Feb 13, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> I could see how someone might feel that way. In fact many of my associates would probably feel that way. Can't say that I blame them, but I have come to *value having a good light handy at all times,*



People think it's silly that I have a light on my key-chain that goes everywhere I go. Obviously, I don't fell the same way, but let's rationalize it out.

If the weatherman told you that tomorrow there was a 100% chance that it would rain for half of the day, you'd take an umbrella. Well, every day there is a 100% chance that roughly 50% of the day will be dark. 

Consider: 


Sight is our primary sense.
Humans don't see well in the dark.
About half of the day is dark.

Unexpected things happen. Maybe you are driving at 9 PM and get a flat tire, you need a light to see and change the tire, etc. You don't need to have a 2000 lumen monster strapped to your leg, but darn it people, have access to a light!


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 13, 2016)

ewhenn said:


> People think it's silly that I have a light on my key-chain that goes everywhere I go. Obviously, I don't fell the same way, but let's rationalize it out.
> 
> If the weatherman told you that tomorrow there was a 100% chance that it would rain for half of the day, you'd take an umbrella. Well, every day there is a 100% chance that roughly 50% of the day will be dark.
> 
> ...



Agreed, you don't have to convince me. That's why I've been EDCin some type of pocket or keychain flashlight since my college days (and that's getting to be quite some time ago). In fact I pretty much have a speech made up where I say something much like you written above every time someone I know gives me an opportunity


----------



## Alan801 (Feb 13, 2016)

I am currently using my Fenix PD40 at work to illuminate loft spaces. While my edc is an Eagletac D25LC2 SP-L V5 it's just the right size to slip into a pocket and in my backup pouch I have a Foursevens Preon 2 because you never know when you will need an extra flashlight. I think that I have finally cracked posting photos.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2016)

^ or...dig this...

You're in a public rest room and suddenly...
The lights go out.


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^ or...dig this...
> 
> You're in a public rest room and suddenly...
> The lights go out.



And at the urinal opening your pouch, you accidentally pick out the spoon at the wrong end...........holy ........:laughing:


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 13, 2016)

Alan801 said:


> I am currently using my Fenix PD40 at work to illuminate loft spaces. While my edc is an Eagletac D25LC2 SP-L V5 it's just the right size to slip into a pocket and in my backup pouch I have a Foursevens Preon 2 because you never know when you will need an extra flashlight. I think that I have finally cracked posting photos.


I like this setup. Which one of the maxpedition organizers is this?


----------



## RickZ (Feb 14, 2016)

perhaps I could actually answer the question. I only commented before on the fact three of your flashlights are practically identical. In any case. My philosophy goes: key chain light first priority. Used to do many things but mainly to find other light, or to purposely and simply use less light micro EDC, like EDC but even smaller and less capable. EDC, used for everything taken on just about as many trips as key chain. Small and medium duty light, a light you use when you're like me, 6'3" and very physically capable, and when you need light in the thousands of lumens not hundreds, and you need that level either reliably for a few minutes, or perhaps for hours. Large duty light, when tactical light superiority or search and rescue lighting is needed, or when you want to marvel at the capability of modern flashlights just for fun. 

My most used light is without a doubt hp550. Simplest way to rule the night. Over 3 hours continuous runtime, and AA primary batteries as a backup, further, AA batteries are easy to buy in a pinch, you can buy 18 packs to get two runtimes, or a twelve pack and run six in the coast. My luxpro lp600/lp630 are my EDC. My coast hx5 is my micro EDC, sort of. I use two different key chain lights, a rayovac indestructible, and the streamlight keymate. But the coast hp550 still sees more runtime. My bike has lights I take with me to work etc. Soon I will get a few in the mail, but as of now that's the usage. 20-40 minutes per day on the EDC luxpros, 1-3 hours per day hp550, and a whopping three minutes at most for the keychain lights. I also use my new spotlight for fun, in a way it is a large duty light. I've used the hp550 in three emergencies. Every time I didn't even break into the primaries with its hundred hour runtime, a relatively consistent 50 lumens is enough.


dmattaponi said:


> I could see how someone might feel that way. In fact many of my associates would probably feel that way. Can't say that I blame them, but I have come to value having a good light handy at all times, and multiples make it easier to have one on me or near me as often as possible. With that said, I really do want to avoid having a collection of lights that see little to no use. About 15 years ago, I created a "Man Cave" in my basement because I was tired of having various collections, collecting dust in closets or locked away in safes. Those collections now decorate my Cave which see frequent enough use that I get much more enjoyment from these "collections". As soon as I figure out how to display a flashlight collection, maybe I'll change my mind about collecting flashlights:thinking:


----------



## Alan801 (Feb 14, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> I like this setup. Which one of the maxpedition organizers is this?


Its the Maxpedition mini organiser, it's just the right size to keep things neat and tidy with no bulges or things poking into your leg, and it isn't to big, it slips into your pocket easily and the loop on the top makes it easy to pull out.


----------



## fulabeer (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm never going to become a collector for the sake of it, but I do like having quality things.
So I may buy a new torch from time to in the future, but only if I need what a new torch can offer.
I came on here with the intention of finding suitable torches for my needs. I feel I have now done that.

I had a hard time deciding between what I "needed" and what I "wanted"!
I was convinced i needed a Nitecore TM26. But I realised I just wanted one.

So...

TM16 - for times I need real punch/brightness.(and general showing off!)
EC4S + EC4SW - for normal hiking/camping use. (my favourites)
Olight S15R - for inside house. (Left next to the computer on charge)
Olight H15W headlamp - for normal hiking/camping use
Nitecore Tube for my car keys - this gets used the most as I always have it on me
iPhone's LED - yes, it is a great emergency light source which you tend to have on you

Plenty of Olight and Panasonic 18650B 3400mAH bought when on offer
(I have other budget lights, which were cheap but surprisingly good. So I will lend these out and keep the good stuff for myself!)

Now the trick is to back off and resist the temptation to buy the latest and greatest new torch!


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 14, 2016)

Good stuff everyone. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 14, 2016)

Alan801 said:


> Its the Maxpedition mini organiser, it's just the right size to keep things neat and tidy with no bulges or things poking into your leg, and it isn't to big, it slips into your pocket easily and the loop on the top makes it easy to pull out.


Thanks, you can pack more in there than I thought


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2016)

RickZ said:


> perhaps I could actually answer the question. I only commented before on the fact three of your flashlights are practically identical. In any case. My philosophy goes: key chain light first priority. Used to do many things but mainly to find other light, or to purposely and simply use less light micro EDC, like EDC but even smaller and less capable. EDC, used for everything taken on just about as many trips as key chain. Small and medium duty light, a light you use when you're like me, 6'3" and very physically capable, and when you need light in the thousands of lumens not hundreds, and you need that level either reliably for a few minutes, or perhaps for hours. Large duty light, when tactical light superiority or search and rescue lighting is needed, or when you want to marvel at the capability of modern flashlights just for fun.
> 
> My most used light is without a doubt hp550. Simplest way to rule the night. Over 3 hours continuous runtime, and AA primary batteries as a backup, further, AA batteries are easy to buy in a pinch, you can buy 18 packs to get two runtimes, or a twelve pack and run six in the coast. My luxpro lp600/lp630 are my EDC. My coast hx5 is my micro EDC, sort of. I use two different key chain lights, a rayovac indestructible, and the streamlight keymate. But the coast hp550 still sees more runtime. My bike has lights I take with me to work etc. Soon I will get a few in the mail, but as of now that's the usage. 20-40 minutes per day on the EDC luxpros, 1-3 hours per day hp550, and a whopping three minutes at most for the keychain lights. I also use my new spotlight for fun, in a way it is a large duty light. I've used the hp550 in three emergencies. Every time I didn't even break into the primaries with its hundred hour runtime, a relatively consistent 50 lumens is enough.



I started out with Coast and Lux-Pro lights. Can't say I have any regrets about any of them. 

My issue began when I discovered the HP7 came in 2 colors and 5 different versions in the summer of 015.. My favorite ended up being the rechargeable with the Tac model nipping at it's heels...at that point life was pretty simple and like you I had a few lights to fulfill particular roles...
I have always had a few flashlights hanging around. Most were incan because they are brighter than the LED ones I had..

Then that ever faithful day a pair of 20 something year old police officers showed me a SureFire 6P and Streamlight Stinger..and that soon after lead to the Malkoff flu..followed by...well let's just say flashlight fever had set in.

Except for the ones I bought to stash for later each one has a role somewhere in my life...
Example: last night I had just emptied my pockets, put on my jammies and was going to empty my bladder before retiring. Well the 3 year old filament bulb in my bathroom blew. POOF! 
Stuck with sudden wall bumping darkness in most homes...but in this flashaholics bathroom 90° to my right was a $5 poj light I had just hung on a nail a few days ago. I have a small flashlight near each light switch in my home now (mainly small Mag's). Each one was acquired to become part of my collection, yet they also serve a purpose...even those Coasts and Lux-Pro lights still stand guard...ready to shine light at a moments notice.





^^ a light switch is about 2' away at the 8 o'clock position 
Each has lithiums
To avoid bumping into and knocking over the old glass items...




^^ 90° right of the switch, 2 ordinary work lights...

Regarding collecting for collecting, I bought a few limited edition lights and some to stash away since imo they are great lights yet no longer being made. Mainly incandecent lights used by military and leo in their hay-day..and at least one of each model sits around at attention awaiting the time they too get to light my way some dreary night or when the lights go out suddenly.

We had some Nanos and Keymates on the Christmas tree this past year.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 14, 2016)

fulabeer said:


> I'm never going to become a collector for the sake of it, but I do like having quality things.
> So I may buy a new torch from time to in the future, but only if I need what a new torch can offer.
> I came on here with the intention of finding suitable torches for my needs. I feel I have now done that.


Yes, couldn't have said it better myself.



> I have a small flashlight near each light switch in my home now (mainly small Mag's). Each one was acquired to become part of my collection, yet they also serve a purpose...



Good idea. I've basically tried to do the same. I've got quite a few Fenix E01' and E05' floating around here, as well as, a few retired EDC lights around, that I've tried to place strategically for those times when we unexpectedly need a light. I do need to reorganize some of these as they tend to get used and not placed back where they were found. I also like to put these small lights on some sort of neck lanyard so that the person using them can easily carry them if they need them for intermittent use. I've used them this way when walking outdoors at night because they cast enough light to see where you are walking without the need to hold them in ones hands.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> Yes, couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. I've basically tried to do the same. I've got quite a few Fenix E01' and E05' floating around here, as well as, a few retired EDC lights around, that I've tried to place strategically for those times when we unexpectedly need a light. I do need to reorganize some of these as they tend to get used and not placed back where they were found. I also like to put these small lights on some sort of neck lanyard so that the person using them can easily carry them if they need them for intermittent use. I've used them this way when walking outdoors at night because they cast enough light to see where you are walking without the need to hold them in ones hands.



You are well on your way down the path of a true flashaholic... congratulations...

And when you start retiring lights...as in strategically locating 'old faithful'...you are now a collector...again congratulations.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## oldtexan (Feb 14, 2016)

I use a Surefire C2L with a Malkoff M61L drop-in as my nightstand light. Should I hear the 'bump in the night' and need to investigate, the 170 lumens seems just right. Enough to light up the interior of the house, ID the source of the 'bump', without it blinding me, even when my vision is dark-adapted. The wife has a 6P with an M61L for the same purpose. We've a Z2 with M61L as a backup.

I EDC a Surefire P2X Fury( the 600 lumens doesn't seem to be too bright if I'm careful and my vision isn't dark-adapted). The wife EDCs a Surefire Titan on her keychain. When she travels she also has a Titan Plus.

We have a G2X or 6PX in each vehicle.

My wife has a G2X in her office.

We've got various 80-320 lumen Surefires in various rooms around the house for general use. The 80 lumen ones will eventually get 170 lumen drop-ins.

I'm looking at adding a 900+ lumen Elzetta, Surefire, or Malkoff to use outdoors at night.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 15, 2016)

oldtexan said:


> I'm looking at adding a 900+ lumen Elzetta, Surefire, or Malkoff to use outdoors at night.



I had no idea Elzetta made a light that bright.

Ideally with infinite budget, I don't think I'd be a flashaholic. Already have cycling as an expensive hobby, so now it hurts too much to try. But theoretically, I'd still be purpose oriented. Get the best thrower under 4 lbs, the best flood light under 4 lbs, both duty lights, costing thousands, then get the best throwing EDC, best overall/focusing EDC, best micro EDC flooder, then some titanium or why stop there, some 10k gold/titanium alloy custom cast keychain lights, run them off Zink oxygen hearing aid batteries, and call it a day.

But I'll never really have that much money. and I am not passionate enough about lights to try to build something or even use drop ins. So one improvement every 3 months is fine for me.

I just bought a costhp7, for $30 with tax on clearance from Wal-Mart. It's not bad.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2016)

If you got the 360 lumen version you'll appreciate the run time of eneloop pro batteries. They run much longer before noticeable dimming occurs...
I use mine on medium mostly as that provides plenty of light for most uses and dramatically increases run time of alkaline cells.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 15, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> I know this is a pretty advanced flashlight forum, but I shared this on another forum, and thought it would make an interesting flashlight thread *for the amateurs like myself who come here just to learn and figure out how to choose a decent flashlight* (or are just realizing how useful having some kind of light beyond their cell phone can be a very good idea)...


I have a small collection of flashlights, but not a "collection" per se`.

in selecting a *decent* flashlight, it might be easier to list some to avoid. 
Typically, those dollar store multiple led lights, are junk. They're impressive at first, but drain the batteries relatively quickly, and often the switches fail.

Now that there are a number of keychain lights that take rechargeable 10180 batteries, I'd stay away from button cell lights. Well... the flat CR2032 lights are *ok* provided they are merely for convenience, but not carried as a primary edc. There was a time that the Streamlight Nano was the "rave", and I carried one for a year. They supposedly have an 8 hour run time, and since I like to keep the gas tank in my car over 1/2 tank, I wanted to EDC light to have a nearly full charge, at all times. Well... in the year that I carried the Nano, I must have put about 10 minutes on the batteries. If I needed a light, I would walk to get one, rather than use my emergency light that was in my pocket. 
For another year or so, I carried a smaller than average, DQG mini AAA light. I topped off the NiMH battery whenever I thought about it.
I now carry a CooYoo Quantum. It's powered by a LiIon 10180 battery and has a built in USB charger. High and low is somewhat important to me, and in stainless, it'll look good, even on a keychain for years. It has a Cree XP-G2 emitter, not one of those junkie 5mm blue hue emitters.

I believe that an important factor in choosing a light is - HOW do you intend to carry it? How will you be dressed? Maybe, you'll want a penlight for when you are wearing a tie, but not a jacket. If you have a jacket, then maybe a single AA light. If in jeans, then as big as a 2AA light, or a single 18650 light. I like lights that are the same diameter from head to tail, such as the Convoy S2+, or the Fenix PD35, etc. OTOH, perhaps you work outdoors, and a holster carry works for you. Then lights with a larger head, and maybe additional 18650 batteries is something to consider. 

When choosing a light, beam profile is a consideration. Again... how do you intend to USE the light? How far do you want to see, and how easy will it be to see it? To understand beam profile, and lumens vs candela, see TEEJ's excellent explanation.
Generally speaking a more floody beam is better for close, to near work, (less than 50 feet), and for close work too high a lumen output can be disadvantageous. Also too focused a beam can be a problem for close up work.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2016)

^^ good points!!

I think zoomies are great beginner lights. It gets you spot or spill, and typically run off inexpensive store bought batteries...in the meantime you get to know what you prefer the beam to be, what your costs down the road will be and how one prefers to carry/store said light. 

Trouble is, these days the zoomie makers are trying to keep up with fashion so they install power hungry enitters for the "wow" factor and a bunch of settings you have to cycle through that are likely never/rarely used. 
How many times does an ac repairman need strobe? A cop light at Lowes? C'mon man. 

Simple is best. Rechargeables are here to stay and there are a gazillion _good_ flashlights to choose from. 

I'm starting to see a huge variety of good stuff with the Nebo name on it these days. Lot's of choices, colors, sizes and uses. Streamlight had better look in the mirror for the Nebo logo coming up fast in regards to their budget division.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Feb 15, 2016)

TNC host with Vihn drop in as my thrower





Pocket rocket





Clipped to my pocket with a Vihn PDTC triple as an all around with decent runtime





And I normally have the spark headlamp for hands free working. Stupid long runtime with a keepower 5200mah 26650





Of course I keep spare batteries (around 30), chargers and other lights in my bag while I'm at work. I never know what I may need.


----------



## MX421 (Feb 15, 2016)

RickZ said:


> What a fabulous waist of money. 5 flashlights each costing more than free, some might wonder why. But it's cool. I only have one light for each real task. Having to jog and walk at night instead of day because of a changing schedule last year brought me into lights. I only own 4 decent lights ( a few recently slow ordered from China will add to it.) And each fit different bills.



I usually keep my flashlights on my waist, but i waste allot of money buying them


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 15, 2016)

Father Azmodius that is a heck of a usable collection.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Feb 15, 2016)

That's just a small example. I put almost all my lights into the rotation.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 15, 2016)

I think bykfixer has made a good point in that many of the lights that the big box stores are carrying, are decent lights. Personally I would look for a Cree emiter, I don't think they make any crappy blue tint emitters. I once bought a cheap penlight because it advertised a Nichia emitter. It was a terrible blue. I didn't know that besides making excellent emitters, they also make stuff that would make a pig puke.

I would also stay away from lights that take 3 AAA batteries. I believe, they typically, are on the very low end, of the quality spectrum.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 15, 2016)

Here's my EDC Torches:



 



The SF.M2.Centurion has the MD.M61W DILEDUC that I've had for a couple of years now. This one serves as a back up to the SF.P2X.Fury.IB. The latter is used primarily as an all around light[ing] uses especially when walking to and fro in the dark (early morning/mid evening) from my home to the bus stop, and to my work and back again. Since I do have tired eyes, I am in need of "bright" lighting to better see what I am looking for and doing. Of course Your Methods May Vary accordingly so.


----------



## D6859 (Feb 15, 2016)

I've bought most of my lights for some specific purpose. Listed inthe order of most used:
_
EDC:_*
Thrunite TN12 (2016) NW *in pocket, *Olight i2 EOS *in keychain

On night table:
*Eagtac GX25A3 NW*
*
*_For work:
_*Armytek Tiara A1 Pro *on the hardcap, *Convoy S2+ *in the pocket

_Tactical / __personal protection __/ pocket thrower:
_*Olight M22, Armytek Dobermann Pro HI*

_Ready in my search & rescue backpack:
_*Armytek Wizard Pro v 1.5 *as headlamp, *Nitecore EC4SW *as flashlight

While finding the best possible lights for my use I've bought some extra lights which I have no use and which I've sold or given away:
*Olight T25*
*Olight H15S*
*Armytek Partner A1 v1 *(limited edition)*
Fenix HL30 *
and lights which I haven't been able to sell yet:
*Thrunite TN12 (2014) CW *
*Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 NW*
*Xtar H1

*Edit2: I admit I have more lights than I actually _need_.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 15, 2016)

EDC - ThruNite TiS NW

Pocket and back up - Thrunite Archer 1A V2 NW

Headlamp - ThruNite TH10 NW

Thrower - Thrunite TN4A HI NW

Old school 100CRI - Maglite 2D (in all its 27 lumen glory)

I don't really have many extras, every light I have is for a specific purpose.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 16, 2016)

MX421 said:


> I usually keep my flashlights on my waist, but i waste allot of money buying them



Congratulations, you just became _that_ guy. Allot is not how you spell a lot. Silly to make a mistake attempting to correct one. Besides I'm typing with HTC sense, it suggests a word and I take it. Fabulous waist made more "sense" to my phone than waste.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 16, 2016)

Allot. Slang for, a lot, original english word for presentation.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 16, 2016)

RickZ said:


> Congratulations, you just became _that_ guy. Allot is not how you spell a lot. Silly to make a mistake attempting to correct one. Besides I'm typing with HTC sense, it suggests a word and I take it. Fabulous waist made more "sense" to my phone than waste.





RickZ said:


> Allot. Slang for, a lot, original english word for presentation.


Dude back off, we all make mistakes at some point


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 16, 2016)

Who-duh thunk this thread would turn into spelling bee raise your hand...

Todays word is not a word...but two words an automatic word guesser incorrectly inserted as the one word version...
And ever since the moon wobbles causing tornadoes in Kansas in spring time...

So I turned off my word guesser. Heaven knows if I want to use the word duct in duct tape but my guessers says duck...the result could be tragic...all mankind could be at stake.

Meanwhile back at the ranch it looks like several collectors use their lights and often.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 16, 2016)

I generally walk out of the house with either my SWM V11R, or EagleTac D25C Ti. clicky 'lipstick lights.' For my needs, they perform well, are small and quite flexible.

I use AW IMR 16340s for more output.

Chris


----------



## MX421 (Feb 16, 2016)

RickZ said:


> Allot. Slang for, a lot, original english word for presentation.



Thanks for that. Dude, i was only kidding. I guess i won't continue to tease you by pointing out how Zinc is spelled  I hear you on the phone thing, i hate the word guess thing too. I even changed that sig (also slang) that the phones auto-insert into your phone replied emails that advertise the phone to "painstakenly typed on a phone". Take the comment as a friendly ribbing that was meant to be taken very lightly. 



RickZ said:


> theoretically, I'd still be purpose oriented



I will say that i am with you in choosing lights that fit certain tasks i need to complete. Unlike you however, i tend to find more tasks to collect lights for  Hence my perhaps not so clever waist/waste remark that was meant in jest.



bykfixer said:


> Who-duh thunk this thread would turn into spelling bee raise your hand...
> 
> Todays word is not a word...but two words an automatic word guesser incorrectly inserted as the one word version...
> And ever since the moon wobbles causing tornadoes in Kansas in spring time...
> ...



LOL!

And some are in denial that they are collectors huh? I'll admit i'm a collector, although i'm trying to cut back. As someone else said in this thread, i like buying quality stuff that works for me. I tend to make sure i have back-ups of items i buy for any given task and admit i've wasted (however its spelled ) a little more money that in hindsight i could have saved. On the other hand, i'm also trying out different types of lights (UI, form factors, etc.) to see if they work for me. If not, they usually get gifted to family or friends. If i hadn't have done that, i wouldn't have thought that headlamps would be so useful, at least for me.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 16, 2016)

MX421 said:


> And some are in denial that they are collectors huh?



Hey, I'm not in denial. I'm really not a flashlight "collector". Now if you accused me of being impulsive, materialistic, excessive, etc., etc., well then I'd have to admit that you might be on to something.

On a more serious note, I hope to see people continue to post about their "user" flashlights. As I've said, I'm enjoying reading what others use, and for what. Also, after having had some time now to try out the Thrunite TN4A', I'll say I really like them. They make a great all purpose utility light in a simple AA form factor. I would have no qualms recommending them to others looking for something of the sort.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm using Zebralight H600w Mk2 II for everything. Ordered a clip for one of their other lights after hearing that it would fit, can't recall but it's the bigger clip they offer. Cut a parallel slit in a piece of marine grade heat shrink tubing, slipped the pocket clip through, slid them both on the light, heated the tubing, and it's a permanent clip for the last six months or so, clip would bend before it could come off. 
Stays in my pocket all the time, I like it enough that I'm getting another, moving this one to "reliable spare" status and I'll break in the new one thuroughly while it's under warranty.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fenix LD01 - stays on my Leatherman Surge pouch. I rarely use it actually but it's a backup to always have around.

Fenix PD35vn triple XPL - one of my favorite EDCs.
Fenix PD32UE - another EDC in the rotation.

Fenix TK09 - A new light I won in a giveaway that is going to be great for night hikes and outdoors stuff. Since it's new I've been EDCing it for a few weeks for fun.

Armytek Wizard Pro Warm - for anything hands free. Camping, hiking, working on stuff around the house or the car, doing stuff to my bike, etc.

Nitecore TM06vn - Nice floody monster light for hiking with decent throw. A really good general-purpose outdoor light when you really want to light an area up.

Fenix TK75vnkt - Awesome thrower potentially for emergencies. I really don't have a practical use for it most of the time but I love it. It's fun to light up things really far away and just have a blast when camping/walking/whatever. And if there ever was an emergency (search and rescue type deal or something similar) it could prove to be very useful.

Fenix E20 - one in each car for emergencies.

Fenix TK45 - My first really nice light that I'm still fond of but barely ever use. AAs just aren't very space efficient compared to 18650s, so loading up 8 of them is a pain.

My wife has her own LD01 as well as an Armytek Tiara for backpacking. She doesn't generally like to carry bigger lights for anything, but if she ventures out on her own she'll borrow one of my 18650 lights. When we're doing something together she'll just use the LD01 and let me light the way for her otherwise.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh, and somehow I forgot to mention my bike light: Fenix BC30. It is perfect for my needs when I ride at night.


----------



## Inebriated (Feb 21, 2016)

Surefire Sidekicks for pocket and vehicle lights
Surefire EB1 for a defensive carry and bedside light
Surefire X300, a couple Surefire G2X Tactical's, and two Inforce WML's for firearms. Soon to add an M600AA and another X300 to the stable...Ugh... 
Surefire G2X's, a Thrunite TN12, a couple of Streamlight pen lights, and a Maglite XL50 for general handheld stuff around the house. "Drawer" lights, if you will. 
Cheap Energizer headlamps... What can I say, they work. I would like to get something "cooler", but for $17 a piece, and reasonable durability and runtime, I'm not in a rush.
Also have G2X's in all my backpacking/get-home bags.


----------



## PartyPete (Feb 21, 2016)

Definitely a user, not a collector...for now, at least. [emoji6] 

Right now, it's all AA and all Fenix.

E12 - Primary carry. Simple and intuitive. Useful beam for its size. 

E25 - Great medium sized light that still fits in a pocket. Works nicely when I need a little extra throw. Admittedly, I like the clicky of the E12 a bit better but still a good light nonetheless and I love the traditional design - thin, long barrel and flared head.

E41 - I considered several 4x AA but ended up coming back to Fenix again. I love the wide spill and it's handy for when I need to light up large areas in the yard. The beam is similar to the E25, just much wider and burst mode creates a bit more of a uniform beam with a less pronounced hot spot.

I definitely wanted to streamline things so having a small AA powered collection was a conscious decision. The fact that I went with E series lights was just a coincidence though.

In the future I might move to another cell format for a high lumen light. Also I may pick up an E20 for the preferred tail switch as I like the styling and then perhaps utilize the E25 as a glove box light.


----------



## fulabeer (Dec 4, 2016)

fulabeer said:


> I'm never going to become a collector for the sake of it, but I do like having quality things.
> So I may buy a new torch from time to in the future, but only if I need what a new torch can offer.
> I came on here with the intention of finding suitable torches for my needs. I feel I have now done that.
> 
> ...



Well that didn't last long!
I think i have the bug/illness that others suffer here 
I've since added a Nitecore EA45S and a Nitecore TM26GT.
I blame Gearbest and their silly offers!

I at least justified the EA45S as needing a decent AA battery torch. For the times when i need to be able to use normal batteries. It was being sold "on offer" at a near give away price.
Then just as i thought i was absolutely done. No honest no more lights, Gearbest had a exclusive voucher only sale. They were selling the TM26GT for less than a third of the normal price.
I have absolutely no need for this light. My other torches cover all my needs. So i told my wife she had just bought my Xmas gift!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2016)

Well as a collector I gotta say that at least 285 of my lights have batteries. Afterall I may need to use one someday and that would probably be the day that 284 lights failed and it was a good thing I had 285... 

But seriously, my collection began as task lights. Each one having a particular purpose. Right angle lights, bendies, headlamps, penlights, flooders, throwers, sunshine bright, firefly dim, some stabby, others smooth as a babies bottom. 
Now do I use all 20 something mini mags at once? Certainly not, but when the task is such that a mini mag is the best fit, there's one not far from wherever I am nearly all of the time. 
My job demands a multitude of various brightness and beam profile so I have at least 5 lights with me there. 
And my wife knows that when the power suddenly goes there's a flashlight somewhere nearby.


----------



## harro (Dec 4, 2016)

No comment from me. I am unashamedly a collector who uses a few lights occasionally.


----------



## MicaelSweden (Dec 4, 2016)

I got my first good light to walk the dogs Sr mini and that workt fine in wooded areas but not in open fields had to get me a Klarus xt11gt and what i good multitasker it is now im bitten by the bugg and have several more coming ...


----------



## fulabeer (Dec 5, 2016)

Well i've told my wife the TM26GT is the last torch for a long while. But i am on the look out for some more 18650 batteries. My Panasonic 18650B's are too long to fit in the TM26GT. So i've put some Olight 3400mAh in for now.
I'm in no hurry, so i will wait until some quality batteries come up on offer.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 6, 2016)

For the past two years, it's been the EagleTac D25C Ti. clicky (2014) and before that it was my Sunwayman V11R. I'll switch off here and there, but the ET has been it.

I just got back from an 11 day, 3000 mile trip up through the Atlantic states and into NYC and brought my Zebralight SC600 CW, my ET and my Convoy S+ custom triple and would have carried the Convoy more if it had a pocket clip on it. I don't think that I carried the ZL once.

I've ordered 5 clips from Mountain Electronics and they should be here today/tomorrow, so I can fix that problem (lost a screw on the original clip.)

Since I'm a city slicker, I don't need my bigger lights, but I have them if I need them.

Chris


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2016)

harro said:


> No comment from me. I am unashamedly a collector who uses a few lights occasionally.




Strong is Force this one with.


----------



## RLDubbya (Dec 7, 2016)

I am NOT a collector...

Fenix

TK75 with one additional run pack. This is the house light, for power outages, general use by my wife and I. It replaces an old Mag D cell light.

TK16. This is my indoor self defense light, it lives upstairs in my bedroom with my Glock. It is not mounted to the Glock. I like the tail switches, easy to use. The beam is nice for indoor tac use, IMO.

TK20r. This is my primary carry light. I like the fact that it has the usb port, I can easily keep it charged. I like the slightly more throwy beam on this for outside.

TK32. Additional house light. Could not swing another 75, financially. I like the low red and green settings. During an extended power outage, this will save batteries. We have had power outages lasting 3 weeks; we are the last house on the line, 3/4 mile from the nearest house. In a wide area outage, we get to wait.

All the Fenix flashes are the newer dual wall construction, all my newer lights are 18650 powered.

Hl60 headlamp. This is my primary "walk the dogs" light. We have 3 malamutes and a sibe, and often go out at night. The Fenix replaces a Gemini. I also use this for any job requiring both hands free and illumination. I really like this light; decent weight, nice ui, and the adjustable angles make it great in use. Being able to easily recharge via usb is icing on the cake.

Zebralight headlamp, used as a waistlamp by my wife. See above, she likes the Zebra for dog walking and her night runs. As with me, she had a Gemini headlamp, but she disliked it. She would often fall back to using an anemic Black Diamond 2aaa headlamp. That Black diamond is still used now and then as a beater house light. The Geminis are retired; with external battery packs that no longer hold a charge very well, they are fairly useless.

I need to pick up a carry light for my wife, and a smaller carry light for me. I like my TK20r, and 80% of the time it is fine, since I wear Duluth cargo work pants. However, there are times when I wear dress jeans or khakis, and then I need something smaller. Currently we both use free keychain lights, which are terrible.

I am NOT a collector...I am NOT a collector...I am NOT a collector...


----------



## timbo813 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've had many junk and mediocre lights over the years and still have a few laying around the house. I work at a power plant and it is always a good idea to have a light on your person when going into the plant. If something would happen you could easily be stuck in pitch black in a dangerous place. So, I started to EDC a streamlight stylus pro. That was the light that got me addicted to having a decent light all the time. Simple, tough, and plenty of light for most uses. I carried and loved that light for years. Six months ago I "upgraded" to a thrunite ti4 penlight. It's a nice light but I still haven't decided if it beats the stylus pro for my uses. 

Then i I decided I wanted something brighter and bought a nitecore ec20 on a Black Friday sale. LOVE the power and flexibility from that light. It's my new work carry and I will carry something smaller at other times. I am looking for a single 18650 thrower for those times I want to see further.


----------



## blah9 (Dec 17, 2016)

timbo813 said:


> I've had many junk and mediocre lights over the years and still have a few laying around the house. I work at a power plant and it is always a good idea to have a light on your person when going into the plant. If something would happen you could easily be stuck in pitch black in a dangerous place. So, I started to EDC a streamlight stylus pro. That was the light that got me addicted to having a decent light all the time. Simple, tough, and plenty of light for most uses. I carried and loved that light for years. Six months ago I "upgraded" to a thrunite ti4 penlight. It's a nice light but I still haven't decided if it beats the stylus pro for my uses.
> 
> Then i I decided I wanted something brighter and bought a nitecore ec20 on a Black Friday sale. LOVE the power and flexibility from that light. It's my new work carry and I will carry something smaller at other times. I am looking for a single 18650 thrower for those times I want to see further.



Great ideas! If you're in an environment like that it might be worth carrying two lights in case one doesn't work too! 

Lately I've been using a 2015 Fenix TK09 for pretty much everything - EDC, looking at the car, going for walks, etc. It's a great reliable light that is built well and has modes set up the way I like them to be. Of course when it's time to be hands free I use a headlamp, and for that I have an Armytek Wizard Pro Warm.


----------



## seery (Dec 17, 2016)

Acebeam K60 is the workhorse light around our horse farm and property.

Acebeam K70 gets used the same, but reserved for tasks requiring longer illumination.

Fenix HL55 headlamp is used ~2 hours every night cleaning stalls, cleaning the paddock, filling the dumpster, and checking the fences.

Fenix TK09 are the grab n' go lights.

We also have a K60 and K70 in our truck bags for emergencies and back-up.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 17, 2016)

scs said:


> Welcome!
> *Hate to tell ya buddy, but that's how the addiction starts: looking for something you NEED. Soon, it becomes CONSTANTLY longing and looking for something you WANT!*
> I'm way more a user than a collector myself. I wish to find it or them, and then stop looking...for a while at least, until the next major and I mean major! (4x the output and/or 2x the runtime of the previous generation) improvements come along.



Well, I am a bit late to reply to your comment but anyway. Personally I just can confess that my flashlight hobby/addiction is more about what I want than I need. I mean: power outages are rare today(several years between) and they last less than one hour. I don't walk in dark areas very often. Consequently it's a bonus when I really need them! But it's a very rewarding interest and worth all the money it costs!


----------



## MDMcAtee (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm certainly not a collector right now and only own one AA light which is a Pelican 2360, and a Fenix zoomable however this will be changing come Christmas morning. I know that Santa will have a Nitecore ea41 wrapped up under the tree and possibly a TN 32UT as well, and I am now searching for a better edc. 

I certainly enjoy reading about all of the various types of lights out now since I have joined, but I'm undecided on what I actually need and want except for 1 thing and that is the color... It needs to be a cool white and have really great throw.. OK... 2 things.. Lol

Other than that.. I hope you all have a great Christmas Holiday and a wonderful New year.. 

Mac


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's my users. There's a lot of trial and error baked into these choices. I'm pretty happy with these now, always looking for something better, but I haven't made a change since I dropped my Fenix E99Ti for the Titan-A.

EDC: Photon Freedom sometimes accompanied by Surefire Titan-A
Nightstand: HDS EDC set to come on to 0.3 lumens and aSurefire Z2/Malkoff M61N
Briefcases and travel bag: Quark AA
Cars, truck, boat, garage, BOB bags, day pack: Surefire6P/C2 with Malkoff M361N and Surefire Minimus 

Power outage: Quark 2AA


----------



## Hudson456 (Dec 19, 2016)

EDC 90% of the time is SF E2D with Malkoff E2T head (single mode) and Streamlight 1L clip.


----------



## vicv (Dec 19, 2016)

I keep a mag solitaire in my pocket at home for checking on my kids before I go to bed and to see up the stairs. Duraloop 
My EDC and dog walking light is a solar force l2p with an LF eo4. Also sits beside my bed while sleeping. Whichever IMR 18650 is available. Sometimes I switch to an h09 and 2xEfest IMR 18350 if I want more output.
For really lighting something up outside I grab my Solarforce L1200 with and Hikari 5607. 3x Samsung 30Q


----------



## JTorch (Dec 19, 2016)

Does any body actually use there led's for hunting or while out salt water fishing ? You guys would think I abuse mine if you knew what I put them through


----------



## mickb (Dec 20, 2016)

I use an armytek predator(non pro) for hiking and hunting at night. its cheap, supposedly durable, good throw( I don't like crazy flooders in small handhelds),not too many gadgets or added functions( teen collector driven market requirements in my opinion). Its my only handheld, I don't love it, I don't show it off. Its a tool either on my belt or sometimes rolling around in a toolbox. When it breaks I'll buy a malkoff and then I'll talk about flashlights even less.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 20, 2016)

Petzl Tikka, first headlamp, hanging in cellar for finding my tools.

PT Eos 50L version, first regulated headlamp, nice tint. Wife uses it when we go walking and darkness descends.

Fenix HL21, my running headlamp. Light, with good throw, but spill could be better.

Fenix HL55, absolutely the best outdoor headlamp I have used, neutral white, great power, big hotspot and tons of spill. My mountain light.

Zebralight H30, my first ZL. Really nice, totally clean and uniform beam, but CW...wish it was NW.

Zebralight H302W, very nice warm tint, superb UI. Low lumens for getting out of bed, huge flood for setting up a tent.

Fenix E12, my edc...goes in pocket everywhere, lovely beam and the 50L mid mode is great for walking outside, just wish it was NW!

Olight T10, first pocket thrower, good in that respect but not great for walking or general use....I have popped a Fenix flip diffuser on it and now use it as a bike light.


----------



## Sambob (Dec 21, 2016)

I have 2,3,and 4 d-cell maglites dedicated to emergency lighting for the home all are led(upgrades) and running AA rechargeables In d-cell adapter's.
On my person I alternate between a convoy S3 and a ThruNite T30s(belt carry) and a On the road M3 In my pocket, lastly a Maglite ML25 dedicated for the car running AA In c-cell adapters.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Dec 25, 2016)

When I am traveling for work I use a Fenix LD22 and a Malkoff MDC1AA. When I'm engaging in my automotive hobbies it's the Malkoff MDC Neutral 16650 or a Malkoff M61N or NL in a Solarforce body. EDC is a Malkoff MDC 16340.


----------



## Bucur (Dec 25, 2016)

I have a Foursevens Preon P0, magnet removed, attached to the key fob of my car and it gets more use than many would presume. 

My actual EDC is a Surefire Titan Plus, modified for tail standing. Tail standing is inevitable for me because most, if not all men’s restrooms in public places where I live are lit with systems incorporating motion sensors. An overwhelming majority of them is set up for very short durations, leaving me in the dark before I am done. I wonder if others keep moving during their stay or do I stay longer than most but in any case, I turn my Titan Plus on and let it tail stand on a flat surface, before anything else! About 75% of the time, the smart system shuts the lights off but the ceiling bounce of my Titan Plus keeps lightening the place, sometimes even better than the “smart” system initially did. My regular setup is medium mode at 75 lumens but sometimes, I prefer 300 lumens if the ceiling is not white or the restroom is too large. 

I keep a Nitecore TM26 and a Surefire Maximus in my car and take care of their batteries every 3 months or so. 

A Thrunite TN4A resides in my wife’s car, along with a Victorinox Mini Champ with LED light hanging from her key fob. 

I keep a Fenix LD50 and a Foursevens Atom AL with headset, magnet intact, in the saddlebag of my motorbike. 

My Olight X7 Marauder takes care of daily tasks at home and local outdoors.

My Thrunite NT32 accompanies my X7 in rural outdoors. 

I lost my Nitecore SRT5 which I was keeping in my briefcase. I am in the mourning phase, with a weak hope to find it but if I cannot, I will “have to” buy something to take over the duty. 

I am at a loss to understand why my friends and relatives think that I am collecting flashlights while I am using them all!


----------



## vicv (Dec 25, 2016)

Bucur said:


> I have a Foursevens Preon P0, magnet removed, attached to the key fob of my car and it gets more use than many would presume.
> 
> My actual EDC is a Surefire Titan Plus, modified for tail standing. Tail standing is inevitable for me because most, if not all men’s restrooms in public places where I live are lit with systems incorporating motion sensors. An overwhelming majority of them is set up for very short durations, leaving me in the dark before I am done. I wonder if others keep moving during their stay or do I stay longer than most but in any case, I turn my Titan Plus on and let it tail stand on a flat surface, before anything else! About 75% of the time, the smart system shuts the lights off but the ceiling bounce of my Titan Plus keeps lightening the place, sometimes even better than the “smart” system initially did. My regular setup is medium mode at 75 lumens but sometimes, I prefer 300 lumens if the ceiling is not white or the restroom is too large.
> 
> ...



About the bathroom thing. I hate that! Sometimes it's in public restrooms where's there's more than one stall. The motion sensor is in the main area. So I can't even reactivate the lights!


----------

